# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Salabojiet forumu

## Andrejs

Visu laiku  galvenajā foruma lapā nospiežot  "view active topics" tos varēja apskatīt.
Tagad izmet - No suitable matches were found.
WTF???

Salieciet kā bija.

----------


## Tārps

Pie tā paša - *salabojiet forumu*.
Intereses pēc iegāju sadaļā "kalendārs" un vau !!  2014. gads ir pēdējais, ko var uzlikt. Baigi jau nu man vajag to kalendāru, bet tomēr interesanti, kāpēc tā?

----------


## JDat

Kalendārs? Kur tas ir? Pat ja ir. Vai ir vajadzība pēc kalendāra, ja var iespamot tēmā? Varbūt ka Tārps ir speciāls gadīums un spamo forumā tikai stingri pēc pilnmēness kalendāra? Ja tā, tad salabot kalendāru liek pats Rambīns, kurš dzīvo pēc mēnss kalendāra.

----------

